# Headless Horseman Laugh — Isolated



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Anybody remember those old "gag - laughing boxes" ? Seems very similar. 
Have you tried youtube for just maniacal laughing ?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

A couple years ago I tried copying Knott's Scary Farm's _Sleepy Hollow Mountain_ theme for a party and made my own laugh sound effect. Don't know if it's quite what you're looking for, but I just thought I'd share it.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Not bad Repo Man. Maybe I could deepen the tone and add a little reverb. Thanks.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

I know it's late but..

When I played Warcraft years ago, I remember during October they had a Halloween event. Every so often the headless horseman would come and set fire to different villages. Anyway, here's the laugh everyone would hear..


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

I ran across that idea too World of Fright. I may try working with that file.

Had almost forgotten about Vincent Price's laugh at the end of Thriller. By itself, that could do the job, too. Doesn't necessarily need to be someone actually portraying the Horseman — just looking for the same deep and evil laugh.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Lots of laughs here.
http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/LAUGHTER_SCREAMS_CRIES_HEARTBEAT_BREATHING/index.html


----------

